# How much space between drywall and floor in basement?



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm replacing/adding drywall in my basement. I have no serious moisture problems, but I know any basement floor will always have some moisture. How big of a gap should I leave between the bottom edge of the drywall and the concrete floor? I've been leaving 1/4-1/2" gap, but wanted to know if that was enough before I start putting up mud.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

standard is 1/2". myself i normally leave 1" in basements


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would only leave 1/2 to screw to, going to have more misses and pop out in the sheetrock if you leave that little.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

before installing your drywall mark the stud spacing n the floor and only screw to the studs. when i do drywall at 2' standard for the tear out guys is cut it at 25" and i rip my sheets in half and only screw at the top and bottom. we get repeat offenders so the second time it floods maybe more can be saved and less moisture will wick up the drywall.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I drywalled over top of ugly paneling, so I nailed 1" x 4" furring strips horizontally over the paneling and attached my drywall to those. I figured the drywall shouldn't contact the concrete floor, I just wasn't sure how much of a gap is recommended. I saw the bottom of the existing drywall was well over an inch above the floor and I thought that was a bit much, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

princelake said:


> standard is 1/2". myself i normally leave 1" in basements


what is the theory behind leaving a gap between the floor and the drywall?

tnx,


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

it makes it easier to install with a lifter. in basements you want to keep the drywall away from the concrete floor because it will wick up moisture and if you do have a flood even a minor one it wont touch the drywall.


----------

